# 901 update w root !



## paul7602 (Oct 25, 2011)

everything seems to be running great im just wondering if there are any custom roms available for it yet ???? gonna try flashing a few later but wanted to ask first to see if anyone had any luck with them first


----------



## andyliberty (Oct 7, 2011)

What method did you use to keep root?


----------



## idivorceyou (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm running Kin3tix 901 compatible. with the aosp add on and ICS theory pak

works great so far. I only flashed this 2 days ago.

forgot to recalibrate the battery - doing that now - so I cannot speak about that issue yet.


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

Can you have the aosp add on and theory pak at the same time? I thought one would supercede/replace the other.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development sections for releases only.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm running eclipse 2.0 rc1 which is the only ROM I know of based off the 901 system. It's smooth. I miss the icebread theme that I had with kinetx tho.

I get higher cfbench scores on eclipse.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Versatile1 (Sep 25, 2011)

If they would unlock our phones updating would be so much easier.

Follow #OPMOSH on Twitter


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

andyliberty said:


> What method did you use to keep root?


Here is a guide I made to get you to .901 rooted
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14074-easy-way-to-update-to-901-rooted/


----------

